# How About A RH Ringer



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been wanting to try a ring shooter out of one of my RH frames and finally got around to it. I like it but it's a high shooter, but consistent . So, rather than always compensating , I'll make another set of forks a little wider to see if it'll correct the problem.

I shoot gangsta so I wanted to have the rings the way showing. I feel the tubes align a lot truer than when facing this way, even though most are made the other way.

Guys, if you're getting tired of seeing these posts let me know, I have thick skin and will quit posting them.

As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not getting tired of it. I like to see new things. It looks good. What tubes are those if you don't mind me asking?

Njones


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Those are 2050 tubes, I use them on a lot of my frames in different configurations.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I wanted 2050s but couldn't find them so I just bought some 3060s. Not sure if I like them yet though. Have you ever tried them?

Njones


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it ! Keep them coming . That is what the forum is all about and how new ideas are inspired . Sounds like you're having a blast !


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

NJ, I tried the 3060s and didn't care for them .

Marty, Yes, I am having a blast. Always want to try something different, some work and some don't, but you never know until you try.

I have to say though, Roger put a lot of time into designing these RH frames and is right on. The only thing I did that I really like are these shorter frames that I call the Snub Nose. I sent Roger some Black Walnut and he just finished a Snub with the New Model handle all cut fro a single piece of wood. I understand it was a bear to work around and he already had a new technique if he ever had to make another.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I look forward to seeing the new. Keep us posted.

Njones


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Heck yeah continue posting, you're definitely an innovator.*


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like a nice comfy power shooter to me! Always nice to see other's research in motion.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

fsa46 said;

Guys, if you're getting tired of seeing these posts let me know, I have thick skin and will quit posting them.

Hey hey fsa46

Yep, sick to death! uke: Please send to me immediately so you are not tempted to show again. I will properly "dispose" of that offending thing! He he. :wave:

Sincerely,

SSS

:woot: :woot:

P.S. Don't tell anybody, but I think it is killer! :bowdown:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Epic shooter, but not my style I like em pocket size I do however own a chief AJ HFX for SHTF purposes. The only large yet compact SS I keep in my bag o tricks


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

If it shoots consistent but high, why don't you just change your anchor point till you have it hitting where you want it. I have to change my anchor point all the time depending on which slingshot I am shooting. I put a Post It on each slingshot so I can remember where my anchor point needs to be.

Nice mod too. I like it.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Oahu1 said:


> If it shoots consistent but high, why don't you just change your anchor point till you have it hitting where you want it. I have to change my anchor point all the time depending on which slingshot I am shooting. I put a Post It on each slingshot so I can remember where my anchor point needs to be.
> 
> Nice mod too. I like it.


Rotating head, changing anchor point won't do anything cos the head will rotate (the slingshot's not Fsa46's).


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It will make a difference hold the slingshot and pull the bands back. The forks move up and down if you raise your anchor point your forks point down lowering your point of impact.If you lower your anchor it raises point if impact. All the RTH does is keep your forks and bands aligned .


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Cjw is correct give it a shot !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Cjw said:


> It will make a difference hold the slingshot and pull the bands back. The forks move up and down if you raise your anchor point your forks point down lowering your point of impact.If you lower your anchor it raises point if impact. All the RTH does is keep your forks and bands aligned .


I stand corrected !
:slap:


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cjw, Yeah you're right on, I'll give it a try.

JediMike.....Yes, it is my slingshot. Made by Roger and mod made by me.


----------

